# DIY backgrounds



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

I've been thinking about making a DIY background for my Tanganyika tank just to add some spice to everything. So, I was browsing the web for ideas and stumbled across this page. I was completely blown away and thought I would share. Enjoy!

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=206914&postdays=0&postorder=asc&&start=0


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

wow... how do you make backgrounds like that?


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Styrofoam, a fish-safe paint, sealant, silicone, and a whole bunch of time.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

And also art skills (that I don't possess).


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

I totally don't have the patience for something like that. And I kinda like to make all of my tank look natural except for the background. So I'll often use scrapbook paper. Or, in the case of my tropical tank, turn-of-the-century music sheets. Really makes the fish stand out!


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah 3D backgrounds. I also don't have the patience for that. I'm not much of a background person either though. Garbage bags are good enough for me.


----------



## joeeey (Jan 22, 2009)

I purchased one from 3D Designs by Nature Aquarium for my 72 gallon planted aquarium and It is very nice. I then stumbled across this youtube DIY video. Now I wish I would have built one myself. I had no idea it was that simple to make. Time consuming but very simple. This guy did a great job with his background.


----------

